# Help Me Design My Grow House (Dedicated Unfinished House)



## sohel (Jul 1, 2009)

I don't know what all is relevant so I'm going to include all of the information I can think of. I'm also going to include A LOT of pictures.

My goal for this house is 60 plants, possibly more, with 15 plants being harvested every month. 30 Vegging, 30 Flowering at all times. 

I'm going to be using soil.

This grow house is way out in the middle of nowhere. The closest neighbors are about a mile away through thick forest and shrubbery. We also own tons of land around us (35-40 acres) and the house is about right in the middle. Point is, it doesn't need to be super stealth (although we still want to filter ventilation and we don't want it super visible from the outside)... we can really do whatever we want. Also, we have a well, and our water is completely pure without any of the chemicals of city water.

Right now I have 3 lights.

1 x 1000 Watt Hortilux HPS w/ DayStar Hood
1 x 600 Watt Hortilux HPS w/ DayStar Hood
1 x 2' Fluorescent For Clones

The 600 is being used for vegging right now, and the 1000 is being used to flower my big rhino plant. (See link to grow in my signature if you want to see plants)

*The House*

Here is a blueprint of the upper level of the house. I didn't make a blueprint for the lower level, but you'll see what it's like in the pics. I think we'll only use the lower level if we need to.

A couple notes:
The little boxes on the outside wall represents windows. Preferably ventilation would go out the windows on the east side (left side when looking at blueprints)
The red numbered rooms have very high ceilings, but most of them slant down (see pics)
The blue numbered rooms have pretty short ceilings... no more than 4-5 ft.
eg room there is space for air to come in through the windows. There is also a fan off to the right.


----------



## phatpharmer (Jul 1, 2009)

Sounds like you got alot of work to do, I wish I had the space for something like this I'm so jealous! Goodluck with your adventure!

                                          Phatpharmer


----------



## crizzo357 (Jul 2, 2009)

Yea good luck with that grow room! I wish I was able to do something like that. are you missing some pics or something.....theres no blueprint.


Criz


----------



## meds4me (Jul 2, 2009)

Well, i dont see any pics or blue prints and without that basic info....


----------



## meds4me (Jul 2, 2009)

Lets just start here : 30 plants divided by 3m cubed= 900 sq ft < math some one im too medicated right now?>  60 x 1000 hps lites ( 30 per) < my understanding is less than 10% diff if just using HPS> . 
Electrical requrements 30 units @ 220V outlets @20 amps = 600 amps just for one side.....stnd. home only has 200 amp max !  


Personally i'd come down in #'s and tighten ship in dwc or MassP's Bucket designs....Electrically alone, this will not allow you to operate without startin some sort of fire on under-rated wire !


----------



## meds4me (Jul 2, 2009)

Right now im doing 3 and lookin for 5 ( my legal limit is 15).  The equipment alone is no small feat. let alone packin in soil / nutes / clones / plants around. 30 is a small army of peeps and so is the demand for nutes / soil, etc.


----------



## greenfriend (Jul 3, 2009)

meds4me said:
			
		

> Lets just start here : 30 plants divided by 3m cubed= 900 sq ft < math some one im too medicated right now?>  60 x 1000 hps lites ( 30 per) < my understanding is less than 10% diff if just using HPS> .
> Electrical requrements 30 units @ 220V outlets @20 amps = 600 amps just for one side.....stnd. home only has 200 amp max !
> 
> 
> Personally i'd come down in #'s and tighten ship in dwc or MassP's Bucket designs....Electrically alone, this will not allow you to operate without startin some sort of fire on under-rated wire !



600 amps?, dude what are you talking about?  He has 3 lights, using a total of 15-17 amps with 120V circuits. with 600 amps you would be growing over 1000 plants probly.


----------



## greenfriend (Jul 3, 2009)

meds4me said:
			
		

> Right now im doing 3 and lookin for 5 ( my legal limit is 15).  The equipment alone is no small feat. let alone packin in soil / nutes / clones / plants around. 30 is a small army of peeps and so is the demand for nutes / soil, etc.



30 plants aint squat.  that would only supply my personal use.  i manage 100 plants (flowering) for my collective by myself easily, so i dont forsee dude having trouble with 30 flowering at a time - with only a 1000W and 600W they will have to be kept really small like sog.


----------



## meds4me (Jul 6, 2009)

greenfriend said:
			
		

> 30 plants aint squat. that would only supply my personal use. i manage 100 plants (flowering) for my collective by myself easily, so i dont forsee dude having trouble with 30 flowering at a time - with only a 1000W and 600W they will have to be kept really small like sog.


 


30 plants for personal ? DAMN !!! 3 keeps me at my min and im uppin to 5. 

30 at a time ( 4 min per 1000 hps   (?)=  8 lights for Proper lighting levels. 8 lights times 20 amps per circuit still equals 160 amps ....You still havent added anything for veg or cloning. So even at half of the 6oo amps is still 300 and an average home is only 200. Just saying ... 30 under a single means starving them of light and their ability to grow. You NEED them lights.IF the lights are 240 volt 20 amp circuit( dedicated). Yes running after start up of the light fixture is prob half that....but due you really want to start a fire in some else's home ? I ALWAYS error on the side of safety.... 
:holysheep: :holysheep: 

Yes, I was "medicated" ....but some basic facts still are there. You'll need more lighting, period. Electrically, i'm no master designer. But these #'s say some thing different than what youre reading...


----------



## meds4me (Jul 6, 2009)

Or the THC content in my blood has finally hit its cieling .....lol


----------



## King Bud (Jul 6, 2009)

:angrywife: Go away, you amateur wannabe business man.

This is a forum dedicated to helping folk grow their own stash.


----------



## tesla (Jul 7, 2009)

King Bud said:
			
		

> :angrywife: Go away, you amateur wannabe business man.
> 
> This is a forum dedicated to helping folk grow their own stash.




I say, your the type of person that makes this site confrontational and your the problem. You don't know what he has on his plate. Many here grow for other patients and such.


----------



## greenfriend (Jul 7, 2009)

meds4me said:
			
		

> 30 plants for personal ? DAMN !!! 3 keeps me at my min and im uppin to 5.
> 
> 30 at a time ( 4 min per 1000 hps (?)= 8 lights for Proper lighting levels. 8 lights times 20 amps per circuit still equals 160 amps ....You still havent added anything for veg or cloning. So even at half of the 6oo amps is still 300 and an average home is only 200. Just saying ... 30 under a single means starving them of light and their ability to grow. You NEED them lights.IF the lights are 240 volt 20 amp circuit( dedicated). Yes running after start up of the light fixture is prob half that....but due you really want to start a fire in some else's home ? I ALWAYS error on the side of safety....
> :holysheep: :holysheep:
> ...


 
sorry this info is simply not true.  Each 1000W lite on a 240V circuit draws 4.5 amps, on a 120V circuit it draws 9 amps.  4 1000W on at the same time draws 20 amps.  Grow 9-12 plants per 1000W.  

I have 8 1000W lites on a *40 amp 240V circuit.*   What your're saying makes no sense.  You dont use a separate circuit for each lite.  Having a 1000W lite on each 4' x 4' area is PLENTY of light


----------



## meds4me (Jul 7, 2009)

greenfriend said:
			
		

> sorry this info is simply not true. Each 1000W lite on a 240V circuit draws 4.5 amps, on a 120V circuit it draws 9 amps. 4 1000W on at the same time draws 20 amps. Grow 9-12 plants per 1000W.
> 
> I have 8 1000W lites on a *40 amp 240V circuit.* What your're saying makes no sense. You dont use a separate circuit for each lite. Having a 1000W lite on each 4' x 4' area is PLENTY of light


 


Well, first let me say that im not here as a business man ! Im a med patient and i try to help where ever possible.Again" Im no master planner---and i left it open for others to respond. I stay on the safe side of evrything. Obviuosly you have newer equipment 'cause my data plate says something way different.Same with # of plants under each lite. 

To be nasty and confrontational is not me---peace I'm out


----------



## meds4me (Jul 9, 2009)

As a last thoght, I only wish to help here. NOT knowing the age of the electrical circuits, etc. I ALWAYS go for safety first. As an ex-hvac guy of 16 plus years and now a med patient. Ive seen more stupid crap , like hooking an extension cord for 120 volt off of a hot water tank (240 volt)...it goes on for days the things people do for "saving" a buck or two... 
I've personally seen two grows and one glass shop burn to the ground due to "someone trying to save a buck". 
I'm not trying to be confrontational as thats just not my style... 
AGAIN, I left the post open for interpretation for others to post their thought as " I'm no master planner" Ive had the luck of an education and years of field work. Peace and good luck !


----------



## aslan king (Jul 9, 2009)

No beating around the bush. You education doesn't support you aspirations. Not a big deal if you are growing 1, 2, 3, 5 plants. But your dreams have felony nightmares. 

Sure there are hundreds of books you can read for what you want to do. There are also many life lessons you want to learn (hopefully by watching others) before you get to this scale.


----------



## thc is good for me (Jul 21, 2009)

LOL well it looks like his grow house was just an idea I would love to see pictures of some following trough with there giant plans. 

Just start small and work your way up to a grow house guys.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jul 21, 2009)

lol.... come on, people... anything is possible... fer instance... right now I have well over 300 individual plants growing on the property... and I just made up another 54 clones this morning... and I have 45 plants flowering currently under a single 1000W HPS...

there's a way to do _ANYTHING_....

ya just gotta know what yer doing....


----------



## thc is good for me (Jul 24, 2009)

Greenfriend cant even spell LIGHT lol


----------



## hanfhead (Jul 24, 2009)

I didn't click the link but I would assume this is only a post to get us to click his signature. Mods please look into and b& this spam bot.


----------



## greenfriend (Jul 25, 2009)

thc is good for me said:
			
		

> LOL well it looks like his grow house was just an idea I would love to see pictures of some following trough with there giant plans.
> quote]
> 
> your spelling critcism is somewhat hypocritical, and why dont you add something constuctive to this thread.  oh wait, you probably cant. you wouldnt know the first thing about starting a grow house when your're still running a 400w


----------



## Clandestino (Aug 6, 2009)

Sohel,

How about some pics of your build?


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Aug 7, 2009)

It looks like Sohel might be one of those guys who posts some outlandish grow room design question and then disappears never to see the replies...

:holysheep:


----------



## NorCalHal (Aug 7, 2009)

I have to agree with Greenfriend fellas.

 60 plants and 60 lights???? I know absolutly noone that grows 1 plant per 1000 watt, as that would be just a waste of light and space.
I am not sure of your method Meds, but is that what you do? 1 plant per 1000watter?
Most folks run 10-15 per 1000 watter. When I first started, I ran 40-50 under 1 1000 watter. You have to remember folks, there are as many growing methods as ther are folks on this forum, and noone is correct.

I currently have a recomendation for 90 plants, that doesn't mean I am going to fire up 90 lights and grow 1 per light, as that would never get me the yeild I am looking for, needless to say the VEG time would be insane!


King Bud, please stop making assumptions on what other folks do. You, nor anyone else should dictate what folks do on thier own, you know nothing of his situation or his legalities man.

Aslan, FELONIES?? are you kidding? 60 plants?? If a 30 plant flower room and a 30 plant Veg room is BIG TIME, then damn, I must be friggin Al Capone.

So, what are acceptable plant "limits" we can discuss here at MP?
At what point do we consider a person to be a commercial grower? 10 plants? 20 plants? If someone posts a 40 plant grow, should we bash them and clown them and call them Felons? What is this crap?

I do agree with ya all on one thing, Sohel Sigs is lame and should be removed for advertisments.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Aug 7, 2009)

I had 66 flowing at once before and about 100 in veg to choose from for the next cycle. All a one man job and would have never considered that a commercial grow.


----------



## StoneyBud (Aug 7, 2009)

I guess some people smoke a whole hell of a lot more weed than I do.

I grow 4 plants at a time, and get about 19-21 ounces of cured weed per/crop. That keeps me and 6 other people going good.

We must be lightweights...

30 plants for one person? WOW! Maybe they're small plants...

I grow mine to 5 feet tall at harvest.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Aug 7, 2009)

SOG three footers, about 9 lbs for about 12 weeks of work. I do have a ton of weed to smoke but I like growing lots of different strains. So I have several gallon jars of each strain when I am done with it. I also split this with my bro who as of lately puts very little work in. I think he might have enough to last him awhile and just got lazy. Oh well, those were the days, now all I have is my outdoor.


----------



## greenfriend (Aug 7, 2009)

commercial, personal, whatever.  I dont think there should be any limits on plants or bud for medical or recreational use.  I can do 100 plants at a time competely within in the law, so why not.  yall just jealous.

100 single colas SOG, or 100 5-6 ft monsters, dont matter... my patients and i are never going to complain about _too much weed_

and i smoke/vape about 1/4 oz a day, and the patients in my collective arent light smokers either.  as buddy said, all a 1 man job.  the only things the other collective members provide is working capital and trimming help.

and dirty, _I_ post 'outlandish' grow op questions, cause IM ACTUALLY DOING IT, and no one bothers to reply to the thread...


----------



## cuy103 (Aug 7, 2009)

King Bud said:
			
		

> :angrywife: Go away, you amateur wannabe business man.
> 
> This is a forum dedicated to helping folk grow their own stash.


I think King Bud might be on to something.  Sohel seems to be one of those "internet marketing" guys.  

It's a form of online niche marketing.  You find a niche market, say indoor marijuana growing, and register with a bunch of forums and do some massive posting to all those forums.  99% of the content of those posts is just generic junk.  

Here's one of his posts.  I mean honestly, he ends the post with "Here are some simple steps for air drying herbs" and then drops off the face of the earth...just like with this post. 

And what the hell is he talking about in this post???  It looks like he just copied that content from somewhere and posted it here because the word "Cultivation" appeared multiple times.  So, if someone does a search with the word "Cultivation" his post would hopefully appear first or somewhere near the top.  People would click on his post and hopefully his link.

The whole point of all this is to get people to click the link so he can try to sell some type of product, my guess is "cheap vaporizers".  So, if you clicked the link then it worked.


Sorry to burst the bubble but there is no house, blueprints or grow.

Don't be so harsh on King Bud.  He knows what's up.


----------



## NorCalHal (Aug 8, 2009)

The reason I answer threads like this is MAYBE someone else who has a similar op going needs advice, and this thread may just be of help.

Do I believe that the original poster is a vape marketing fool...well yes.

No offence meant to King or Aslan, I may have mistook thier reply for slammin' dude on the size of the operation, not considering his lame "advertisement" sig.

The amount of plants is not a reflection on the grower, imo. Most begining growers I know start with HUGE numbers, as they slowly kill them off during the cycle.

Damn Stoney..5 feet tall! Whats your veg time man? And yes, 3-4 OZ would not last me personally for more then a month, what can I say...I'm a heavy toker...
Example...tomight is UFC 101 and I am trowin' a BBQ. By nites end, I am sure an OZ will go up in smoke.


----------



## meds4me (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm a mmj patient here in wash state and 15 plants is our limit period. I never wish to comment on #'s grown by anybody other than whats allowed by your states law ? My opinion means shizzle ! 100 plants though tells me your commerc grower though as there is no way that would be for a 60 day supply for a single person.imo .... 

Other than that I dnt have xray vision to know whats safe to run on youre electrical system (copper vs alum) as equipment age is another variable as well as length of thw wire itself... I post allways on the side of safety period. Its up to the reader to educate and know whats going to work for them !


----------



## BuddyLuv (Aug 8, 2009)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> The amount of plants is not a reflection on the grower, imo. Most begining growers I know start with HUGE numbers, as they slowly kill them off during the cycle.


 
Exactly I try to only flower uniform clones and I try alot of different strains. The first grow I usually consider to be a wash and learning experience with the strain. I then do a run with them and then move onto something else.


----------



## NorCalHal (Aug 8, 2009)

I start out with a flat of clones...72. From there, I pick the best 50...from there, I veg.

After about 2 weeks of veg, I will pick out the best 36-40, and flower those out.

Selection,se;ection,selection.


----------



## greenfriend (Aug 8, 2009)

meds4me said:
			
		

> I'm a mmj patient here in wash state and 15 plants is our limit period. I never wish to comment on #'s grown by anybody other than whats allowed by your states law ? 100 plants though tells me your commerc grower though as there is no way that would be for a 60 day supply for a single person.imo ....


100 plants is the legal limit where i live. 

 thats rights meds, 100 plants is not a 60 day supply for 1 person, its a 6 month supply for 4 people, plus a few random buddies that help me smoke my stash.  in Cali's mj law theres no '60 day supply' provision.  if you're thinking commercial as in the bud gets sold on to the street, or even to patients that arent in my collective, you're wrong.  If I do have leftover bud that we arent gonna smoke, I'll 'donate' to the dispensary in exchange for a stack o cash, so everybody wins here

but if ppl want to knock me for growing 'commercial' amounts, go ahead, thats your opinion


----------



## Super Silver Haze (Aug 8, 2009)

meds4me said:
			
		

> I'm a mmj patient here in wash state and 15 plants is our limit period. I never wish to comment on #'s grown by anybody other than whats allowed by your states law ? My opinion means shizzle ! 100 plants though tells me your commerc grower though as there is no way that would be for a 60 day supply for a single person.imo ....



what if that person grows 100 plants to make consumables for 60 days.

do you think that all MMJ users require the same ammount of meds?  no!  this is where plant limits for med users is rediculous, they dont limit how much pharmaceuticals you are allowed to take so why have plant limits.  be glad that you live in a MMJ state and that your medical need can be supplied with 15 plants b/c im sure that there are those in your state that 15 plants arent enough.


----------



## meds4me (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm not knockin anybody...not my style. I always post to the "safe" side of things and like i said its up to the reader to get knowledgeable.. 
Just jealous i cant do somethin like that .....Thats a common prob here in wash state . 15 plants w/ no consideration if flowering or seedlings. 15 is 15 and it sucks...


----------



## meds4me (Aug 8, 2009)

SSH: exactly my point...how to "hide" youre consumables , etc. so it doesnt count against your plant #'s.... I personally could consume 15 plants worth w/in 60 days......{not sayin what my activity level would be ) }  

This is just another version of what all aptients must put up with...government control sucks. Just tax me on my consumption not my wages ! oh whoops another thread .....


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Aug 8, 2009)

dirtyolsouth said:
			
		

> It looks like Sohel might be one of those guys who posts some outlandish grow room design question and then disappears never to see the replies...:holysheep:





			
				greenfriend said:
			
		

> and dirty, _I_ post 'outlandish' grow op questions, cause IM ACTUALLY DOING IT, and no one bothers to reply to the thread...



Uh...  Where does this come from greenfriend...  are you 'Sohel?'  What ARE you saying?   I was just trying to be helpful and point out that all of you are arguing over and responding to a fairy tale bro.  It doesn't matter to me if you fill Candlestick Park with plants and use the stadium lights... rock on and more power to you!  I wasn't criticizing anyone or anything...  rather pointing out that your boy Sohel is nowhere to be found while things flame on in this fantasy post.  Maybe if we all smoke enough we can meet him on his cloud.  Your reality is your own biz, not mine...

No worries!

Peace!


----------



## StoneyBud (Aug 8, 2009)

No look here, I happen to have just seen sohel. Without him knowing it, I took a pic of him.

Y'all better quit messin with him afore he strips down and starts some serious butt whoopin.


----------



## meds4me (Aug 11, 2009)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> Example...tomight is UFC 101 and I am trowin' a BBQ. By nites end, I am sure an OZ will go up in smoke.


 

Damn can i come to the next one...I LOVE the UFC and cant wait to see "KIMBO" tear up training camp !


----------



## smokingjoe (Aug 12, 2009)

Super Silver Haze said:
			
		

> what if that person grows 100 plants to make consumables for 60 days.
> 
> do you think that all MMJ users require the same ammount of meds? no! this is where plant limits for med users is rediculous, they dont limit how much pharmaceuticals you are allowed to take so why have plant limits. be glad that you live in a MMJ state and that your medical need can be supplied with 15 plants b/c im sure that there are those in your state that 15 plants arent enough.


 
15x 1mtr x 1mtr Scrog + 15 x 1000w Hortilux = Ample Supply.  

More than one way to skin a cat.


----------

